
Honeywell says it's got the fastest quantum computer on the planet - afrcnc
https://www.cnet.com/news/honeywell-says-its-got-the-fastest-quantum-computer-on-the-planet/
======
rasz
Is it fastest at simulating 'random noise in quantum computers' like IBM one?

